# Music To Practice By



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 12, 2005)

Can someone, anyone or allone recommend music to practice kata, basics etc?  I currently have a variety of rock/metal/punk for the weight aspect of training; so, that's covered.

I've collected some Taiko music and that's good, too, for kata.  I guess I'm looking for Chinese or Japanese (no Gamelan, please) court music, perhaps or folk music.  Any knowledgeable recommendation will be appreciated.

Domo


----------



## searcher (Oct 14, 2005)

Are you looking for Chinese or Japanese music that is instrumental or with lyrics?   Does it have to be "court" style music or can it be something like J-pop.   I have some slow music on tape called  "Oriental Sunrise" and "Japanese Mysteries".    They might be what you are looking for.   I hate running classes to such slow music, but some instructors like that kind of thing.   I have always liked having my students workout to something faster like Techno or Trance, with a little J-pop thrown in for flavour.   Holding classes with "Oriental" music playing always seemed strange and even a little tacky.   JMO.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

you could try kitaro or the crouching tiger hidden dragon soundtrack( anything by yoyo-ma is pretty good for kata) or look for Toshira Matsuda he does the soundtrack for Naruto and it has alot of taiko-rock style stuff. good good training tunes


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 17, 2005)

-I might suggest a program, usually heard on WXXI, called Hearts of Space. You can find the music at www.hos.com. Its a mix of space-inspired music, ethereal, classic and instrumental. Some of its slow, some of it fast, but good music. Depending on what you're looking for, I think you may find something to practice to.

A---)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!  I've heard HOS many times.  I do like it; but, for me, i have a hard time imagining practicing to it.

Searcher: I can see playing Asian music during class might be cheesy; but, this is for home practice 

I hadn't even considered soundtracks.  That's some good advice.

Thank you all, again.

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 19, 2005)

I got a hold of some traditional chinese music this week.  I really enjoy working out to it, you know, by myself, with nobody watching   It's entitled Feng Shui Music by the Shanghai Traditional Orchestra.  It's very good for meditation, as well.


----------

